# Launching A Cool VPS Business



## Nett (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello,

I am trying to launch a VPS business that sells (mainly) plans similar to GVH's $5 plan, same pricing, same disk, but with better E5 CPU and better bandwidth, best of all, it'll not be CC ^_^. 

P.S: It might be KVM or Xen as well

Any thoughts?


----------



## trewq (Jan 21, 2014)

Net said:


> Any thoughts?


Your business plan is flawed. NEVER base your business plan around what your competition is doing. This will just leave you with none to very little of the market share.

Do something different, this market is crying for new and exciting things.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jan 21, 2014)

trewq said:


> Your business plan is flawed. NEVER base your business plan around what your competition is doing. This will just leave you with none to very little of the market share.
> 
> Do something different, this market is crying for new and exciting things.


Basically this


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jan 21, 2014)

trewq said:


> Your business plan is flawed. NEVER base your business plan around what your competition is doing. This will just leave you with none to very little of the market share.
> 
> Do something different, this market is crying for new and exciting things.


+1


----------



## TruvisT (Jan 21, 2014)

Never compete at a price level.

We do a lot of local business and even though they know they can get cheaper, they still pick us over support and quality of service.


----------



## NodePacket (Jan 21, 2014)

Try to be unique. Dont just be another host


----------



## ndelaespada (Jan 21, 2014)

You mentioned pretty much same everything, got the bw to make it 101TB instead of 100?


----------



## Nett (Jan 21, 2014)

I am, basically waiting for Jon's response, nothing else


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 21, 2014)

My thought is, you forgot the text colour on your post, OP.


----------



## D. Strout (Jan 21, 2014)

Hmmm... unsustainable business model, underpriced VPS for the specs, already done by one suspicious host, probably would have to be a network equally as shitty as CCs...

Yeah, go for it! Do we get an iPad mini (or perhaps you'll go all out and get a full iPad!) if we use all the bandwidth?


----------



## Nett (Jan 21, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> Hmmm... unsustainable business model, underpriced VPS for the specs, already done by one suspicious host, probably would have to be a network equally as shitty as CCs...
> 
> Yeah, go for it! Do we get an iPad mini (or perhaps you'll go all out and get a full iPad!) if we use all the bandwidth?


You will get a car lol. Joking.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 21, 2014)

Fail ->If you're serious about it.

Nice->If you're just trolling


----------



## drmike (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello fellow troll.  We are growing nicely today.

Can call it goldvaluehost.com and set the premium standard for insanity.


----------



## drmike (Jan 22, 2014)

(some moron already registered 100tbvps.com - waa!)


----------



## Nett (Jan 22, 2014)

GoldValueHost - Insane/Exotic Plan
250GB Pure SSD Dedicated Disk Space
100TB Premium Bandwidth on a 10Gbps Port
4GB Dedicated RAM

2 IPv4

16 IPv6

KVM

$5/month

Locations: Hong Kong, London, Silicon Valley, Sydney, Cape Town, Istanbul

TOS:

What's allowed:

Everything!!

(eg File Hosting, DDoS, CPU abuse, miners, etc, etc...)

FIRST 100 ORDERS RECEIVE 1 FREE YEAR OF SERVICE!! HURRY AND ORDER NOW TO SECURE THIS UNBELIEVABLE ORDER! GoldValueHost is VB/LET's LARGEST and MOST POPULAR PROVIDER. Our plans go FASTER THAN GreenValueHost so don't wait, HURRY NOW!

LOL


----------



## mitsuhashi (Jan 22, 2014)

Net said:


> FIRST 100 ORDERS RECEIVE 1 FREE YEAR OF SERVICE!! HURRY AND ORDER NOW TO SECURE THIS UNBELIEVABLE ORDER! GoldValueHost is VB/LET's LARGEST and MOST POPULAR PROVIDER. Our plans go FASTER THAN GreenValueHost so don't wait, HURRY NOW!


Order link, please!


----------



## drmike (Jan 22, 2014)

Sign me up for one, I need a mirror for my GreenValue


----------



## Nett (Jan 22, 2014)

Haha, was a joke


----------



## joker48 (Jan 22, 2014)

Net said:


> FIRST 100 ORDERS RECEIVE 1 FREE YEAR OF SERVICE!! HURRY AND ORDER NOW TO SECURE THIS UNBELIEVABLE ORDER! GoldValueHost is VB/LET's LARGEST and MOST POPULAR PROVIDER. Our plans go FASTER THAN GreenValueHost so don't wait, HURRY NOW!
> 
> LOL


give me two server,,hahaha


----------



## Roger (Jan 22, 2014)

Don't compete with other's prices, do your own numbers first and make a unique offering. You should also set your target audience to be a different niche and focus on that segment.


----------



## devonblzx (Jan 22, 2014)

We actually offered 50TB virtual servers for an reasonable price (~$120/month) a couple years ago (max of 4 per gigabit node).   Couldn't find a market for them, anyone interested in that much bandwidth and looking for a *reliable* solution is only looking for dedicated servers and are able to spend more with ease.

100TB usually ends up being around 400-450mbps 95th percentile.   Even if you have peering and the lowest price transit, you're looking at $0.50/mbps when including the price of the routers/switches.  So if someone actually uses 400mbps, you're looking at $200/month and that's best case scenario.  Realistically, there are only a few providers that offer under $0.50/mbps and if you're trying to build a network with them, you're either going to have to find a datacenter that features all of them (likely expensive like Equinix) or you're going to have to buy transport which will raise the cost per meg.

In conclusion, 100TB on a VPS is only possible if the node features 10-gigabit connectivity and if the price is well over $100/month.


----------



## SrsX (Jan 24, 2014)

drmike said:


> Hello fellow troll.  We are growing nicely today.
> 
> Can call it goldvaluehost.com and set the premium standard for insanity.


Or, even better...

goldvaluecrossing.com - we have to give our best friend Mr. Biloh some money also from all earnings.

We'll call it a head tax.


----------



## Nett (Jan 24, 2014)

GoldValueCrossing - Insane/Exotic Plan
2U Rack Space

2 Amps
Dedicated/Unmetered 1Gbps Port

Free remote hands from Biloh himself

/27 IPv4
/64 IPv6
$15/month
 
Locations: Hong Kong, London, Silicon Valley, Sydney, Cape Town, Istanbul
 
TOS:
What's allowed:
Everything!!
(eg File Hosting, DDoS, CPU abuse, miners, etc, etc...)
 
FIRST 100 ORDERS RECEIVE 1 FREE YEAR OF SERVICE!! HURRY AND ORDER NOW TO SECURE THIS UNBELIEVABLE ORDER! GoldValueCrossing is VB/LET/WHT's LARGEST and MOST POPULAR PROVIDER. Our plans go FASTER THAN ColoCrossing so don't wait, HURRY NOW!
 
 
LOL


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 24, 2014)

There are so many companies to troll with, even worst than GVH , yet you choose that one. Epic LOL


----------



## FoilWeb (Jan 24, 2014)

trewq said:


> Do something different, this market is crying for new and exciting things.


Correct


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## MCH-Phil (Jan 24, 2014)

Make sure you post misleading offers topics. I love when people put all the stuff you get for the most expensive plan they have right next to the price for the lowest plan they offer.


----------



## SrsX (Jan 24, 2014)

Net said:


> GoldValueCrossing - Insane/Exotic Plan
> 
> 
> 2U Rack Space
> ...


Fucking hell, that is too god damn expensive.

I want it for fucking $10/century.


----------



## FoilWeb (Jan 24, 2014)

SrsX said:


> Fucking hell, that is too god damn expensive.
> 
> I want it for fucking $10/century.


I want it for $1/century


----------



## drmike (Jan 24, 2014)

I'll buy a plan from anyone crazy enough to offer whacky specs.  Down side is, I'll probably go make an effort to use it.

GVH for all their failings, ahem youthful indiscretions, is the only provider I've tried who actually let my millions of rows of data dump import and index create in MySQL.... I think technically 100's of millions. They noticed it  as in server was probably chattering like chipmunks fighting over nuts in a can, but it actually completed and that VPS wasn't iced.  (Who else wants to take that test  ?)

Tried a much small version on other CC companies in the past and they all failed and owners were mighty pissed.

I can knit pick at the uptime being poor this week in Buffalo... Been real bad, but honestly, I can't see most providers surviving the mass beatings GVH and their network must be taking.   Plus put attacks on top of that.

I give GVH a C+.  If they are totally CC/HVH unaffiliated (yeah right) I'd give them a B+.   Good for a screw around server, not production worthy.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 25, 2014)

We can do what we do because we have a team of 18 well paid staff. If you think what we do is easy, go ahead and try to do it.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 25, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> We can do what we do because we have a team of 18 well paid staff. If you think what we do is easy, go ahead and try to do it.


We3Cares pays well?

Francisco


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 25, 2014)

Francisco said:


> We3Cares pays well?Francisco


12 are American/British and 6 are Indian. The Indians are being paid wages in which they can live comfortably with in India. =)


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh and they're all direct.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 25, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> 12 are American/British and 6 are Indian. The Indians are paying wages in which they can live comfortably with in India. =)


Of course.

FYI, you aren't bringing on certified RHEL workers. Last chat I had with someone going through all the ropes was that he'd be dumb to accept anything under $80k/year.

Now, you can try to play the "They're garnishing their own wages so the company can live the dream", which is possible, but not 8 of them.

Seriously, lets say you've got 20 nodes total (likely 10 but lets be generous). How in all that is pony are you needing a dedicated staff member to manage each of those?

We have well over 100+ nodes company wide and we have a tough time keeping 3 people fully occupied. While Fabozzi will claim that this is a bad thing, it really isn't. It means we have things running smooth 99%+ of the time and we're constantly improving our panel every time people bring up ideas.

If you hired on a support company that might have 18 people working through? Fine, say that.

Really, the biggest thing people want you to do is be humble and quit the act. You'd likely have a lot less people trying to burn down your house if you did that.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jan 25, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> We can do what we do because we have a team of 18 well paid staff. If you think what we do is easy, go ahead and try to do it.


If you have 18 people in any full participating capacity you are a good 14 over realistic needs.



Francisco said:


> We3Cares pays well?


He said he isn't using We3Cares in a PM (don't slap me for saying).  Nonetheless, prevailing good wage in India is VERY low by standards of the rest of us.   Employing them is exploitation and it is ignoring people all over your own country who would do the work, natively speak English, etc.   Frankly such a practice ought to be illegal (but I hate  regulations like the person).



Francisco said:


> Of course.
> 
> 
> FYI, you aren't bringing on certified RHEL workers. Last chat I had with someone going through all the ropes was that he'd be dumb to accept anything under $80k/year.
> ...


RHEL workers = WHY?  Certified people to meet the job as posted on WHT cost a fortune, even at hourly consulting basis stepping on their own feet.   It's not GVH or any bargain VPS provider type of money.

Maybe he has a support person per node 

Point everyone is missing here is GVH is being torpedoed from every direction.   Whoever is maintaining the servers is doing a fairly admirable job.  I mean, the servers actually have been online the majority of time since there offers hit.  Far below 99.9x% standard, but, way above what I see when other folks do these sorts of offers and end up with packet love.

Whole situation continues to be unbelievable though.  Must have tight integration with the uttership in Buffalo to deal with these issues.   I suspect even CC if you were a normal customer would tire of the attacks, horrid inbound and outbound traffic, big pipe saturation, etc.  That's why I still lean towards this being a CC/HVH inside track company and not just a normal server rental company.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 25, 2014)

> He said he isn't using We3Cares in a PM (don't slap me for saying). Nonetheless, prevailing good wage in India is VERY low by standards of the rest of us. Employing them is exploitation and it is ignoring people all over your own country who would do the work, natively speak English, etc. Frankly such a practice ought to be illegal (but I hate regulations like the person).


Are they direct or not?

Francisco


----------



## Nett (Jan 25, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> We can do what we do because we have a team of 18 well paid staff. If you think what we do is easy, go ahead and try to do it.


You should say we have a team of 1 underpaid staff (you) and 17 cheap outsourced staff.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 25, 2014)

Net said:


> GoldValueCrossing - Insane/Exotic Plan
> 
> 
> 2U Rack Space
> ...



Not enough IPs.  The overlords need to reach a million stashed come final /8.  You need to work harder!


----------



## drmike (Jan 25, 2014)

Net said:


> You should say we have a team of 1 underpaid staff (you) and 17 cheap outsourced staff.


Reminds me of these folks:

http://www.supportoperator.com/


----------



## FoilWeb (Jan 25, 2014)

drmike said:


> Reminds me of these folks:
> 
> http://www.supportoperator.com/


Why?


----------

